# Changing the interior from LS to LT



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Did u try switching on the lights? Lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i definitely saw them on gmparts direct, i will try to find again today


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just to clarify... you have the plastic ones and you want the cloth ones right?...

I kinda want the plastic ones but I have yet to see them in person to check out the quality and look. But if i like them do you wanna do a swap? I have the fabric ones on mine and the door panel ones get dirty from skin rub. I can see that being a problem in the future...


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Im talking about these black shining parts , the one u say its easy for scratch 
Mine is black too but looks very cheap and not shining
This is the difference bet LS and LT interiors


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

mido said:


> This is the difference bet LS and LT interiors


maybe where you're at. i have an LS and mine is glossy. i'll trade with you if they're easy to get off . i hate the gloss, it scratches waayyy to easily


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

You gotta admit tough, they'd look nice in the black piano finish (until they scratch of course). It would be nice to have them in the same material that the Malibu dash is made of. That soft rubbery type of plastic.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in Egypt and only the LT gets this one ... I had it in the forte and now i miss it in the cruze


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i definitely saw them on gmparts direct, i will try to find again today


Cruzeman, did you find them????


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Is yours 2012?

Mine is 2011 LS and it's glossy. I wonder if the 2012 LS comes with that matt finish ? I've never even seen it with that matt finish before.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i believe what your looking for is #3 which is 33 plus shipping.
goto instrument panel,cluster and switches,switch bezel


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Oops I completely misunderstood the part you were looking for. I never knew those come in a matte finish. But yes. It is part 3 you're looking for. There's also the bezel around the radio controls too that should be the same finish right?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

yes i found tht one but im kinda not sure about the other 2 , the one around the shift and the one for the radio

could the one for the shift 28 or 29 ?
28) Shift indicator	29) Housing










for the one around the radio , it seems it comes with the radio controls

http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CC11365.gif

i think im done? but how will i make sure they send me the one i want not the same one i have in my car?? 

what's the name of this one vs the one i have ? , English lesson is needed haha


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

*Matte vs. Glossy *


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

if your buying from the states it will most likely be the glossy


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Found them and added the USB too..who knows 

Now i need to get the part numbers , do you know any other sites that sell replacment parts other than GMdirect?



SHOPPING CART *Description**MSRP Price**Your Price* *Qty**Total Cost* Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze 
Instrument panel, Cluster and switches, Switch bezel, Switch bezel$56.69$33.60 $33.60 Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze 
Console, Center console, Shift housing, Shift housing - Shifter & components Auto trans - Shifter & components Auto trans$21.68$12.85 $12.85 Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze 
Console, Center console, Aux jack, Usb, Usb - Console & components - Console & components$14.30$8.48 $8.48 Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze 
Instrument panel, Sound system, Control switch, W/o navigation, W/o navigation$108.02$56.17 $56.17


----------

